# What was your Gaming like in your Childhood?



## Itachі (Oct 6, 2013)

Hey guys, first Thread in the Gaming section.

So to start off I had a PS1 and a PS2.

I used to play Metal Gear Solid 2 a lot and it was probably my favourite Video Game. It was then when I found my favourite character in Video Games; Solid Snake. I loved everything about it, The gameplay, the soundtrack, the characters and even the graphics.

Also I used to play GTA Vice City and me and my Uncles would see who would survive the longest with a wanted level. Vice City had a certain, great feel to it which no GTA game has done for me. I liked it's Era, the music and the Theme.

When I was about 7 I got San Andreas and that was fun as hell. Didn't have the same feel as Vice City though and the Gang theme wasn't that good.

Later on we got a PC and I used to play Sims and that game was awesome back in the day. Since I'm the Oldest I didn't really have any siblings that had bought games previously so I played with my uncles. They were like Brothers to me and still are.

What was Gaming like in your Childhood?

Nothing can beat that feeling of Nostalgia.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 6, 2013)

I don't remember, my childhood was when Super Mario Bros got released on NES.

My father was very much a computer guy. Never had a console until I could buy one.
My faather had an Oric computer and then an Atari 520 STF computer.

I bought my first PC after I graduated from High School. And my first console ever was the Gamecube.


----------



## Itachі (Oct 6, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> I don't remember, my childhood was when Super Mario Bros got released on NES.
> 
> My father was very much a computer guy. Never had a console until I could buy one.
> My faather had an Oric computer and then an Atari 520 STF computer.
> ...



I only had a Gameboy but it wouldn't save properly.

Wish I got to experience Nintendo as a child.

I'm not really into platform games though, never was.


----------



## Vermin (Oct 6, 2013)

my family was pretty poor but i managed to get a gameboy at the ripe age of 8

from there, i played pokemon firered, and a few mario games

my parents also got me the first xbox about a year later where i played rayman, taz wanted, and fusion frenzy

eventually i managed to gat a sneak peak of gta when i was 11

good old nostalgia


----------



## Tony Stark (Oct 6, 2013)

Started with me and my dad playing Super Mario Bros on SNES and some game with The Flintstones.

Later playing a Darkwing Duck game on Sega (I think).

My very first PC game was called Zyclunt Blade Warrior, I don't think anybody knows that.

Then another one called Ashgan (spelling?) the Dragonslayer and of course NFS and Tomb Raider.

First Console that I actually owned was a PS2.


----------



## Overwatch (Oct 6, 2013)

Started out on the NES around 1995.

My first PC gaming experience was in 1998-Quake 2 in an internet caf?. I started visiting the place every Saturday with my old man, who was also an avid gamer. Got my first PC around 2001 and-...Christ, I feel old.


----------



## Itachі (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm 15 but I started gaming at a very young age.

I think it was around when I was 5 or something.

I just remember playing a lot on the PS2.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 6, 2013)

I had a "very harsh" gaming childhood

Trying to run PC games in DOS in elementary school, which back then often required complicated installs with driver issues, random freezes were commonplace, saving didn't work to the point where I restarted some games dozens of times


----------



## Reyes (Oct 6, 2013)

My childhood gaming experience started when I was 5 years old.

My mom took me my two older brothers to Best Buy.

She heard about this product and she knew me and my brothers would like it.

She got two Gameboys for us, One for my older brother and another one to share between me and my twin brother.

We got two games for them Pokemon Blue and Pokemon Red.

That was my first experience with video games.


----------



## Itachі (Oct 6, 2013)

I have wanted to play Pokemon for a while but I don't have a Nintendo DS and I don't think I'll get one.

Not so fun when you only get it for one or two franchises.

I used to have a GBA emulator for PC though and it used to be awesome.

So many hours on Harvest Moon: Friends of Mineral Town.

Loved that damn game.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 6, 2013)

Wonderful actually, my mom and dad played lots of video games. My very earliest games were playing Sonic and playing the game gear. I used to sit on my moms lap while she would play Zelda, Final Fantasy games and other rpg games, my dad played more platformers, puzzle games and action games.

I used to be competitive with my mother when playing games, and a high light of my childhood is when me and my dad would play Tomb Raider together and I watched him play Resident Evil. We also played a lot of point and click adventures like Full Throttle and Myst.


----------



## Itachі (Oct 6, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Wonderful actually, my mom and dad played lots of video games. My very earliest games were playing Sonic and playing the game gear. I used to sit on my moms lap while she would play Zelda, Final Fantasy games and other rpg games, my dad played more platformers, puzzle games and action games.
> 
> I used to be competitive with my mother when playing games, and a high light of my childhood is when me and my dad would play Tomb Raider together and I watched him play Resident Evil. We also played a lot of point and click adventures like Full Throttle and Myst.



I used to watch my Family playing Video games a lot too. 

That sounds great I wished my parents gamed.

I only played Medal of Honour on the Playstation with my Father multiplayer a few times.

He sucked but it was fun.


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 6, 2013)

blessed by ID software

Command keen and then Wolf 3d


----------



## KuroNoKitsune (Oct 6, 2013)

Bought a PS2 when I was 12 or older. Soon after that I also bought games like GTA SA , DBZ tenkaichi 2/3 and Okami.
Before that I downloaded the GBA emulator on the pc to play pokemon and dbz games, and that was when we got internet. When we didn't have internet, I used to play games like solitaire and there was also this game on the cellphone that I enjoyed playing. Don't remember much, but it was about a guy pushing boxes or something.

Now,I honestly still don't own any other console other than my PS2 (no gta 5 for me ), though I am planning to buy a PS4


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 6, 2013)

Itachi☆Uchiha said:


> I used to watch my Family playing Video games a lot too.
> 
> That sounds great I wished my parents gamed.
> 
> ...



My dad doesn't like FPS, he doesn't like how you can only see the gun and not behind you. My parents don't play games much anymore, my dad thumbs are terrible and it hurts him to play. My mom just spends all her time playing Age of Empires 2.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 6, 2013)

Gaming in my childhood was awesome: being with friends or just alone, playing hours and hours of games of my favorite franchises (from Pok?mon to the Tales of series).

A lot of great memories were created in the process.


----------



## Itachі (Oct 6, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> My dad doesn't like FPS, he doesn't like how you can only see the gun and not behind you. My parents don't play games much anymore, my dad thumbs are terrible and it hurts him to play. My mom just spends all her time playing Age of Empires 2.



The only gaming moment with my parents is the one I mentioned.

Can't remember any other, my parents don't play Video Games.

I wish they did though.

I play FIFA with my Family even though I am pretty bad by myself.

With a team mate I'm actually decent.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 6, 2013)

It was good.

Started with a Super Nintendo around 5-6. Mario was good. 

Then I switched to the computer and played Maplestory for a majority of my life. It was great until I got hacked. 
Still, I made plenty of friends and memories with that game. Good times. 

Oh yeah, then I switched to Cardgamesonmotorcycles. So much fun.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 6, 2013)

People actually came over to your house to play videogames


----------



## Tony Stark (Oct 6, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> People actually came over to your house to play videogames



LAN-Party Serious Sam 1st and 2nd encounter. 

Baldur's Gate and Tekken on PS2.

Good times.


----------



## Ana (Oct 6, 2013)

My childhood gaming was all over the place. I started at the age of 6 months old playing some sort of bear dress up game on the computer, my dad recorded it. 

Then from there I was all over the place, some Nintendo (my first being the GBA SP), and a lot of Xbox and Ps2. I played a lot of Rampage world tour, and Sonic Heroes, never beat those till recently. 

I honestly don't remember much. I can visualize when I got my wii for christmas, I was crying like a toddler. Yeah I'm pretty young. 

Most of my gaming resided towards my DS and still does (3DS now though lol). Pokemon all day.... also Animal crossing.... and Mario of course.

 Never played multiplayer games. Had no friends to play with.


----------



## Itachі (Oct 6, 2013)

Ana said:


> My childhood gaming was all over the place. I started at the age of 6 months old playing some sort of bear dress up game on the computer, my dad recorded it.
> 
> Then from there I was all over the place, some Nintendo (my first being the GBA SP), and a lot of Xbox and Ps2. I played a lot of Rampage world tour, and Sonic Heroes, never beat those till recently.
> 
> ...



I remember Sonic Heroes I used to play that with my Little Sister!  Dat song. Sooonic Heroooes.

Also when we first got the PS2 we always used to play the Ratchet and Clank demo.


----------



## Patchouli (Oct 6, 2013)

Was a fun childhood. Always had my best friend coming over to play games. Played co-op games like Goof Troop whenever we could.


----------



## dream (Oct 6, 2013)

I had a pretty fun children when it came to gaming.  The first game that I played was likely some snowboarding game.  The first game that I owned was A Link to the Past which caused me to fall in love with them.  From there I played a few SNES games before purchasing a N64.  From there, GoldenEye, OoT, Majora's Mask, Perfect Dark, Mario Kart 64, and Orge Battle 64 dominated my childhood.


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 6, 2013)

Had all the major consoles since the good ol' Sega Genesis.

Not much else to say...


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 6, 2013)

For me, my gaming childhood was always in a sense a few years late.

I was a Nintendo kid, my family was middle class and we couldn't always afford the latest systems, as a result I played the NES until 1994 and the Super Nintendo to 1999, eventually with the N64 and then finally the Gamecube one year past the launch date. Since then, I had been paying for my own home consoles with the Wii (though as I was part time, part of the funds and the games were a part of my X-mas gift.) and the WiiU (Bought fully.)

With portables, I always had those Tiger Electronics LCD things but they never last but I got a Sega Game Gear in X-mas 1996 and played that until well, 1999 with a Game boy Color and Pokemon Blue, Kirby's Dream land 2, and Super Mario Land 2. My Uncle got me a Game Boy Advance as a spur of the moment gift and I still have it, and my mom got me a GBA SP through a survey gift. Though I've since gone on to buy my own portables with the DS and 3DS.

Most of my childhood games were Mario and Kirby, mostly owned those games because they were ones my dad could play with (Mario) or my sister could join in as well (Kirby) but there were a few rentals (Super Mario RPG comes to mind) and for the most part, most of my gaming history has been dealt with rental after rentals. We never rented from Blockbuster all but a few times, we always had a close video store that had games to rent.

Most other games we owned or rented were third party and licensed games. Mostly because they were cheap.

Because of this, I never owned games in the Zelda franchise, the Metroid franchise, etc. That and I could never seem to find them. With the N64 era, most of the games were expensive to own so rental was the optimal choice.

My intro to PC gaming was things like Math Muncher and Oregon Trail during school, those DOS games. When my family eventually got our own computer, we had the Sims packaged with it, and eventually collected all the expansions. Other things included flash games online and a compilation thing that included Skifree.

Sadly, the Sims lasted as far as the Sims 2 University, as the computer we ran it on was too old and slow to utilize it to it's full potential.

And that's technically my childhood of gaming in a nutshell. Now I play mainly every game system I've ever owned since I have them all hooked up. (Except the NES as it's dead...)


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 7, 2013)

Most of my gaming in my earlier years was done with Pokemon & Sonic. Started out with the PC port of the Sonic & Knuckles Collection, and a GameBoy color with Pokemon Red.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 7, 2013)

Street Fighter in the arcade

NES/SNES at home


----------



## Byrd (Oct 7, 2013)

First system was a Nintendo, had Duck Hunters, Super Mario Bros, Super Mario Bros 3..

Then I got a Sega and had the sonic games

The a PS1, which I had a ton of the games on it... had MGS when it first came out, was one of my favorite games


----------



## Itachі (Oct 7, 2013)

I've never played MGS1.

Shame they didn't include that in the HD Collection. Peace Walker was meh.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 7, 2013)

Started with a SNES with a Gameboy Player. Good times, man. 

Parents used to play, now they don't.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 7, 2013)

I was born the same year Super Mario Bros, probably the most important game ever made, was released. Me and gaming share a mystical bond. 

The most clearly I can remember the NES days was playing Super Mario Bros 3 when I was like 5. Still one of my favorites. 

Playing SNES and Gameboy with my brother throughout the elementary days were good times. Nintendo vs. Sega= REAL console warfare. You millennial babies ain't about this life. 

I came of age (13) when Ocarina of Time came out, which was very fitting since that was one of the themes of that game.

N64/PS1 days were the best gaming days of my childhood. My friends and family (even my mom) would all gather around the N64, pissing the hours with Bond in multiplayer deathmatch, Chops Only. It will never be like that again.  

PS2/Gamecube/Xbox made up my time in high school and not much has changed with me and gaming since then.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 9, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Nintendo vs. Sega= REAL console warfare. You millennial babies ain't about this life.
> 
> N64/PS1 days were the best gaming days of my childhood. My friends and family (even my mom) would all gather around the N64, pissing the hours with Bond in multiplayer deathmatch, Chops Only. It will never be like that again.



Very trill statements.

I, too was born in 85.. and I agree with everything you else said here.


----------



## Daxter (Oct 9, 2013)

A lot of Zelda, a lot of Tales of Symphonia, a lot of Donkey Kong 64.

The first system I ever got was a Sega Genesis, which my parents got at a garage sale when I was around 7 or 8 irc, and I played a lot of Sonic (among a few other games) on there to bide my time till I could get something I really wanted. We were really poor in my early years so we never got stuff like video games, and until then I'd only played a bit of SNES at friends' houses. 

Then we got an N64 after _a lot_ of begging, and things got srs.

First game on that was Donkey Kong Country 64, I had the special green N64 that came with it. Was the most mind blowing thing for me at the time, and I played the hell out of it. Then I played Ocarina of Time, beating it around age 9 for the first time, and that was the point of no return. That was also around the time I got my first Pokemon game that I played on a Gameboy original some lady gave to me. I will never surrender my Pokemon games, no matter how old I get.

During the Gamecube era I was pretty jealous of the Sony guys, I really wanted a PS2 as well like my friends, but it wasn't till Wii came out I wanted to make the move to Sony altogether. >__> My childhood was dominated by Nintendo, but that's not necessarily bad I guess. Lots of good memories on the N64, GC, Gameboy Original, GBA, GBA SP, and DS, and even a select few on the Wii here and there.

Feel bad for kiddies who will never know the glory of N64.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 9, 2013)

N64--Played Donkey Kong 64, Super Mario 64, Pokemon Stadium 64. Probably my favourite system of all time, nbd.

Pok?mon. My friend lets me borrow his Yellow over Xmas break (he was a bro among bros) in the first grade and I was hooked ever since. Begged for a GBA+Crystal; first Pok?mon I ever saw (in my own game) was a Pidgey, named my rival ??? (some of you did it too, don't lie) and fell in love.

GBA--Other DBZ games and Megaman. I miss Megaman.

Ratchet and Clank. Went over to a friends house to play GTA San Andreas, but he also had Going Commando. I remember playing it the first time and my eyes going wide. Have loved it ever since; kudos to the guys at Insomniac. Have played them all except Quest for Booty and the recent cross series games (All-4-One, etc. etc.). 

PS2--Other DBZ games, Naruto games (got me into Naruto I guess; they ended up getting progressively worse though), Jak 3 (I still haven't played Jak&Daxter and Jak 2 :/), Sly trilogy, Kingdom Hearts 2, FFX-2.

Monster Hunter Freedom Unite. This game. This freaking game. Holy hell this wondrously intensely frustrating game. I clocked in (easily) over 1200+ hours into it. Tons of replay value; tons of difficulty; tons of I will smash this PSP against this wall frustration. And did I mention it's addictive? Holy hell, it was glorious. Too bad the franchise (seems) to have moved over to Nintendo almost exclusively. I always felt it played better and (definitely) looked better on the PSP/PSVita.

PSP--Dissidia (clocked around as much as 600 hours into it); pretty fun, various Tag Force games, when I played YGO and before I made the jump to MTG, Kingdom Hearts BBS, Daxter, Size Matters, etc. etc. There was a LOT; I had a pretty big library of games for the PSP.  

Ratchet and Clank, Monster Hunter and Pok?mon will always have a special place in my heart, me thinks. Though, I wish that there had been better Digimon games/Digimon was more popular, because I always liked it better than Pok?mon.

Overall? Pretty damn fun.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 9, 2013)

I didn't have a proper console until I was 14. 

Before I just had some of those cheap 99 in 1 Tetris games because we were kinda poor. I sometimes played Nintendo and Snes  when I visited my friends. I was a sad kid who always knew video-games would be an important part of my life but didn't have the means to get them.

The same day when I got my first PC, my neighbor gave me a copy of Pokemon Red. The rest is history...


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 10, 2013)

NES with Mario and Megaman.


----------



## Lulu (Oct 11, 2013)

Shout out to all the folks who had nes or snes as first game console. 
My gaming childhood was super fun. 
I played mario all stars,super mario world, street fighter 2, usa 94. The coolest part was trading cartridges with friends(later on cds). 
We would play mk3,ssf2,killer instinct,contra. Then we got a sega in our little gaming community and would put together money to buy sega games cos snes games were not easy to come buy in our town. 
We would play contra hard corps coop turn by turn. Also golden axe,ultimate mk3(I got banned from using sub zero & cyrax cos I was too good with them). 
Then came ps one[youtube]ekqYhP8PhMg[/youtube]
. We had fifa 2000,gran tourismo, syphon filter. Too many games. 
Then n64 with goldeneye,quake64,mario kart,mario64. So much fun with multiplayer on the n64. 
I still play retro games. The fun I had growing up playing games with fam & friends was pure happy fun. 
Good times. Good thread.


----------



## Lulu (Oct 11, 2013)

bbq sauce said:


> Street Fighter in the arcade
> 
> NES/SNES at home



The only fighting game in arcades round our lil town was sfex2p . Most popular & played games was soccer.


----------

